# MOT test station Dover/Canterbury recommendations please.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MOT test station Dover/Canterbury recommendations please?

I need to book a Class 4 test for the day I arrive early at Dover on the ferry and will be staying S of Canterbury that night.

My MH is 3.8t, 7m and 3m high so it normally needs to be a van/truck station although I only need Class 4.

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Geoff, you can book an MOT at your destination as long as you proceed directly.
Don't forget, if your MOT has run out and it fails, you will be stuck there.
It depends on your circumstances!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

As I posted, Canterbury is my destination for that night.

As far as a 'fail' is concerned I understand I can take it elsewhere for repair and return for a re-test. My mate is a motor engineer so I think I would be covered, wouldn't I?

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.yell.com/b/DARGATE+MOT+CENTRE-Mot+Testing-Faversham-ME139EP-3464168/

http://www.teamtraction.co.uk/after-sales/canterbury_mot_car_van_motorhome


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.accessplace.com/mot-test/kent/canterbury.htm

click on a town then click Motorhomes


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Mavis

Using your links probably brings up mostly smaaller vehicle stations e.g. the Faversham one is up to 3500kg.

Also I was asking for a recommendation- if poss.

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.cylex-uk.co.uk/company/woods-commercial-services-ltd-14721665.html

Is this one better ---you might even be able to stay over night here as its on a business Park

we use Dargets sorry I didnt notice it on went up to 3500kg


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you saying that you are only going as far as Canterbury, maybe you should look at your final destination as well.This will fit the bill for you.

cabby
http://www.teamtraction.co.uk/after-sales/canterbury_mot_car_van_motorhome


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats the one I gave Cabby so I looked for Commercial ones


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Are you saying that you are only going as far as Canterbury, maybe you should look at your final destination as well.This will fit the bill for you.
> 
> cabby
> http://www.teamtraction.co.uk/after-sales/canterbury_mot_car_van_motorhome


Cabby

I have checked on Mavis's reference and they can do it.

As I shall be stopping with my friend for the night near Canterbury I would only be legal on date of arrival and driving to a Test Station, but not the day after - should I be picked up by 2 X ANPR cameras.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that because you won't be taxed Geoff? I understood the cameras were only linked to the Road Tax database, not the MOT one? Alan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan

MH will still be taxed (dates do not coincide)

You are correct the fixed cameras do not link to VOSA for MOT, but apparently (some of)the Police mobile ones do. 

Maybe it is a question of which outfit is paying which other outfit for info, and at what price, compared with the income they can make to pay their own salaries/pensions? :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> You are correct the fixed cameras do not link to VOSA for MOT, but apparently (some of)the Police mobile ones do.


ALL ANPR Police cars check for MOT - been there and got the T-shirt when I thought a car I bought had been MOT'd when I collected it, not 6 weeks earlier when I first put the deposit down on it.

I know (first hand) of others who have received £60 "reminders" that their MOT had expired. Luckily it still attracts "nil points"


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

Husk commercials are between Dover and Canterbury on the A2. They have a sign outside advertising motorhome MOT.
Www.dovermot.co.uk


----------



## Whitebirdyman (May 9, 2005)

Slightly north of Canterbury is Regent coaches at Whit stable. I have been using them for servicing and MoTs on motor homes for 12 years and would be happy to recommend them. Coaches fit in their service bays, so motor homes are no problem.

01227 794345

Jim


----------



## Whitebirdyman (May 9, 2005)

Slightly north of Canterbury is Regent coaches at Whit stable. I have been using them for servicing and MoTs on motor homes for 12 years and would be happy to recommend them. Coaches fit in their service bays, so motor homes are no problem.

01227 794345

Jim


----------



## motcanterbury (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi 

We are Team Traction in Canterbury and we carried out a MOT on a Fiat Auto Trail 4250 kg yesterday.

If you would like we could drop you at your over destination (if local) and collect you the following day. We would keep your motorhome in overnight in our workshop. 

We could give you a lift to the city and collect you again.

Or you can wait in our waiting area we have hot drinks, and water and Free wifi.

If you require any further help please feel free to contact us.

Kind Regards

Anthony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

there you go Geoff, sorted mate.   

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

motcanterbury said:


> Hi
> 
> We are Team Traction in Canterbury and we carried out a MOT on a Fiat Auto Trail 4250 kg yesterday.
> 
> ...


Anthony

Thank you for our response. I was in contact with your company by telephone yesterday.

How did you know about my enquiry on MHF, as I see you are not a Subscriber and this is your first post - at least under this name?

If you intend to be a Member on here and to advertise that is OK but you do need to register as a Trade Member. contact 'nukeadmin' (it is his website) for details.

Meanwhile please advise, is it still the case that 'Repeater Lights' are not part of the MOT test?

Regards

Geoff Nicholson


----------



## motcanterbury (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Geoff,

Found your enquiry by Google, we have recently updated some webpages and just seeing how they are in Google and found this site.

With regard to "repeater lights" (Direction) the flashers have to work in the wings or mirror. Or do you mean strip / running lights on side of the motorhome? 

We will look into a trade member, only posted as was recent and looking to help out  

Regards

Anthony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

motcanterbury said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> Found your enquiry by Google, we have recently updated some webpages and just seeing how they are in Google and found this site.
> 
> ...


Anthony

I do mean the steady lights running down the side of the vehicle when side lights activated, not the repeaters of the turn signal flashing indicators.

Geoff


----------



## motcanterbury (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Geoff,

They are not part of the MOT. (at the moment!)

Regards

Anthony


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have used the local council yard at Canterbury for the past 4 years, and found them very good. They have a lift that takes all their vans up to 15 ton. We only ever use council yards and have done so around the country. They are not looking to make money out of you.

steve & ann ---------- teensvan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> We have used the local council yard at Canterbury for the past 4 years, and found them very good. They have a lift that takes all their vans up to 15 ton. We only ever use council yards and have done so around the country. They are not looking to make money out of you.
> 
> steve & ann ---------- teensvan


Thanks Steve and Ann

Do you have a contact for them or can it be found on the Cantrbury website?

Geoff


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi nicholsong.

I am not in the van to look on MOT for phone number but will post it tomorrow. 

steve


----------

